# Pen stand for photography



## jgnordby (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been looking for some time now for the nice acrylic stands I seen holding the pens at varying positions for photography.  What I want to know is where to get them. I am sure with a little sheet plexiglass I could make them, but I would like another option.  An example of what i am talking about is the stand used in http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=14107.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## THarvey (Aug 17, 2011)

Watch the classifieds.  These stands come up from time to time.

I think I bought the last ones from Wolftat.  You might try a PM to him.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 17, 2011)

I got some from Wolfat

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72832&highlight=pen+stands


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 17, 2011)

*stand info*

that particular pen stand is available at penn state for $2.50 each. thats what i use for my pics as noted below. the part number is  PKSTAND1 when you get there.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

True but buying from Neal (wolftat) is less expensive IIRC his are $1.50 and he's a member.





cwolfs69 said:


> that particular pen stand is available at penn state for $2.50 each. thats what i use for my pics as noted below. the part number is PKSTAND1 when you get there.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Aug 17, 2011)

Charlie (Newlondon88) here on AIP also does stands. You can PM him on here. You might want to check this thread   http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=80959


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 17, 2011)

Not to cut into a member's sales (I'm ordering some from Wolftat as we speak), but in a pinch, a brad hammered at an angle into a board will work.  Remove the ink cartridge so the brad can insert into the pen.

Grind the head off before installation if needed.


----------



## jlord (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought mine from Exotic Blanks.


----------



## jgnordby (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply's.  I did find them at penn state. I will check out the member mentioned.

Keep the lathe spinnin and the customers grinnin


----------

